# Advanced Passenger Information UK Requirements From 30th October 2009



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Advanced Passenger Information UK Requirements From 30th October 2009*

The UK Government will require Advanced Passenger Information for all passengers travelling internationally into and out of the UK.

Advance Passenger Information means providing certain information to the authorities before you travel, such as your passport details and, where necessary, your contact information.

From *30th October 2009* Advanced Passenger Information will need to be provided when travelling to and from:

*Male (Maldives)*

From *11th November 2009* Advanced Passenger Information will need to be provided when travelling to and from:

*Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, Doha, Hong Kong, Kiev, Muscat, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Tel Aviv. *

This information is compulsory and is required for the purposes of ensuring aviation safety and security.

*Below is a list of the information required: *

Full given names 
Surname 
Gender 
Nationality 
Date of birth 
Travel document number e.g. passport number 
Travel document expiry date 
Travel document country of issue

In order to minimise unnecessary delays at the airport, it is essential that, all travellers provide the API prior to travelling to the airport.

This forms part of the UK Border Agency's E-Border program; for more information on this please use the following link:

http://www.bia.homeoffice.gov.uk/managingborders/technology/eborders/howebordersworks/


----------

